# اجهزة تصحيح النظر بالليزر



## meeemo78 (24 يناير 2008)

اخوانى 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اقدم لكم نبذة مختصرة عن اجهزة تصحيح النظر بالليزر(Lasik Excimer Machine)

المكونات الرئيسية لجهاز الإكزيمر ليزر

1-جهاز تصوير العين وقياس الانحرافات الانكسارية المعقدة Abberrometer يقوم هذا الجهاز بقياس الانحرافات الانكسارية المعقدة وتحديد مدى إمكانية علاجها بجهاز الليزر من عدمه هناك عدة طرق لعمل هذه الأجهزة ولكن هناك شبه إجماع على أن هذه الأجهزة بغض النظر عن طريقة عملها تعطي للطبيب المعالج نفسه النتيجة.
2 -أنبوب الأكزيمر ليزر "Laser Tube" يقوم هذا الأنبوب الذي يعتبر أهم قطعة داخل جهاز 
الليزر بإطلاق أشعة الأكزيمر ليزر معظم شركات الأكزيمر تستخدم أنبوب ليزر مصنع من قبل شركة واحدة.
3-نظام إطلاق الليزر Ablation Profile. يقوم هذا النظام بمتابعة حركة العين خلال تسليط العلاج عليها. جميع الأجهزة بلا استثناء يستخدم فيها نفس النظام ونفس المعادلة الرياضية.
4-متابعة حركة العين Tracking. يقوم هذا النظام بمتابعة حركة العين خلال تسليط العلاج عليها. هناك فروق بين أجهزة المتابعة وبعضها متقدم على الأخر, ولكن حتى الآن لا يوجد نظام متابعة مثالي ولا بد للمريض والجراح بذل جهد إضافي لتفادي انحراف العلاج على المكان المطلوب علاجه.
5-علاج الانحرافات الانكسارية المعقدة Treatment of high order of aberrations. يقوم هذا النظام بعلاج الانحرافات الانكسارية المعقدة وبالتالي تحسين جودة الرؤية هناك اختلافات بينالأجهزة ولكن هذه التقنية ما زالت في بداياتها ولم تتبلور الرؤية العلمية بعد حول أفضل السبل للتعاطي مع هذه التقنية. حالياً هي تستخدم في علاج مضاعفات العملية أكثر من تحسين جودة النظر.
6-المشرط الإلكتروني Micro Keralome يقوم هذا الجهاز بإجراء قطع رقيق في سطح القرنية تمهيداً لإجراء عملية الليزك. المشرط الليزري ويسمى فيمتو سكند ليزر أو إنترالز ليس بديلا حتى الآن عن المشرط الإلكتروني وذلك لأن الالتهابات داخل أنسجة القرنية (DLK) التي يسببها المشرط الليزري أكثر من المشرط الإليكتروني. كما أن احتمال حدوث خطأ في القطع ممكن حتى في حالة الشرط الليزري
يمكن زيارة هذا الرابط للمزيد من المعلومات 
www.lasik.com.sa
اى شخص عنده سؤال بخصوص هذا المجال فليتفضل بسؤالى حيث اننى اعمل فى صيانة هذه الاجهزة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يناير 2008)

موضوع جديد وذات اهمية كبيرة في مجال تخصص العيون .

نترقب منك مواضيع اوسع واعمق في هذا التخصص المهم .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندسه الطب (28 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل 
نتمنى لك التقدم والتوفيق


----------



## القيصرالصغير (6 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المعلومه الصراحه حاب اعرف على اي نوع من الاجهزه التي تعمل عليها وماهي الشركات المصنعه لليزك واي منهم افضلها


----------



## meeemo78 (9 فبراير 2008)

اخوانى يوجد الكثير من الشركات التى تعمل فى هذا المجال ,يوجد شركات امريكية و شركات يابانية و شركات المانية و انا اعمل فى جهاز المانى و بدون تحيز هو من افضل الاجهزة الموجودة فى عيادات الاطباء لانه احدث تكنولوجيا فى الاجهزة الموجودة و قد راعى المهندسون فى تصميم الجهاز ان يتلاشى الاخطاء التى تحدث و المشاكل التى تحدث مع الاجهزة الاخرى فهو يعتمد بشكل رئيسى على الكومبيوتر لتلاشى عامل الخطأ البشرى كما روعى فى تصميمه احتياطات الامان العالية لتحقيق اعلى دقة و افضل النتائج للرؤية بعد العملية


----------



## hisham badawi (11 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز 
لو تزودنا بالشركة الصانعة والموديل 
او الموقع الالكتروني 
مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير


----------



## meeemo78 (13 فبراير 2008)

اخوانى يوجد الكثير من المواقع مثل www.wavelight.com ,www.nidek.com,http://www.bausch.com/en_US/consumer/surgical/lasersurgery.aspx 
كل هذه المواقع تعمل فى تصنيع اجهزة الليزر


----------



## محمد الخامري (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا نريد توضيح اكبر ويعطيك العافية


----------



## lady moon (19 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المعلومه


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## free laser (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا اختصاصي هندسة الليزر ولقد كانت لي ابحاث عملية في دراسة تصحيح البصر بالليزر 
للاسف انقطعت منذ فترة عن هذا الاختصاص واود ان اعرف ماهو اخر الاجهزة المستخدمة في تصحيح البصر بعد جهاز فيزيكس
وشكرا


----------



## ليدي لين (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كثيرا لهذه الفائدة
ولكن ماهو الفرق بين الليزر والليزك ؟


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطيب ياسين (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الشيق والجديد نرجوا منك توضيح اكثر حول الاجهزة بالصور وشرح حول القطع الالكترونية جزاك الله خيرا...............


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ننتظر المزيد


----------



## tarek tolba (26 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا موضوع مهم جدا
ولكن عندى سؤال .
انتشر فى الآونة الأخيرة كروت الليزك المعاد شحنها وحسب معلوماتى ان الشركة المنتجة للكروت بتم برمجة الكارت لعدد معين من عمليات التصحيح وبعدها يتم استبدال الكارت. ولكن الكروت المعاد شحنها ارخص بكثير وبالتالى تكون تكلفة الطبيب اقل. هل لهذة الكروت المعاد شحنها اى اضرار


----------



## الفايو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد معلومات عن جهاز المشرط الليزري


----------

